# Ann arbor Classic Bike Show and Swap Meet Sunday April 28, 2019 (Annie, my wife's b'day)



## pkleppert (Feb 8, 2019)

Last week we sent out over 300 emails to last year's vendors. 2/3 of the vendor forms coming in are signing up for Saturday set up. Looks good.
Also, they have removed all the center wooden stalls in Bldg. "E" so we have more full size indoor spaces available.
The fairgrounds now has FREE WiFi available. Connect to the "Ann Arbor Bike Swap Meet" WiFi and the password is "bikeshow2019"
Saturday Vendor set up for a flat $20 fee, no matter how many spaces you have, begins at 1pm and closes at 7pm
Vendor info is attached. Please indicate if you specialize in BMX bikes and parts.

AND ON CASE YOU HAVEN'T HEARD,  MEMORY LANE IS A OFFICIALLY ON!!!

Paul and Annie 248-642-6639


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2019)

Great News !!!


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 20, 2019)

*New this year !... $20.00 to Set-up on Saturday from 1pm to 7pm and you can stay in your spot overnite.
Only 5 more weeks !!!


----------

